# Wild roo at the mall



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Look what we ran into in the mall parking lot today.


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

How random is that? Nice looking fellow!


----------



## porkchop (Nov 20, 2012)

Catch him? Haha


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Black Friday sale on chicken snacks?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

what happened to him ?


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

He wouldn't let us get near him. In Hawaii, there is allot if wild chickens in the country side. It's cute though, you see mama hen with all her chick'lings sometimes.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Well... Drive through Taco Bell drive through today and look what we saw....


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

thats great lol


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

This is getting repetitive... Lol


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Omg! I would be so worried they would get runned over!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

So their are just wild chickens all over Hawaii?


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes, and it's a common thing now to see a wild chicken. They are more n more of them lol


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

must be plenty for em to eat & not much to eat them


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Last year when we were in Hawaii it was definitely interesting to pull up to a grocery store and see a bunch of chickens walking around the parking lot.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Pinkter said:


> Last year when we were in Hawaii it was definitely interesting to pull up to a grocery store and see a bunch of chickens walking around the parking lot.


 sweet .....now where is my big net ????


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> Omg! I would be so worried they would get runned over!


i bet those little suckers can fly really well
if not their numbers would not be growing
also they look to have some sort of wild game in em
so they are really small , but still cute )))


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

robopetz said:


> Yes, and it's a common thing now to see a wild chicken. They are more n more of them lol


Can you catch and eat them without getting into trouble?


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm sure you can. Just as long as its not someones.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't know how you would determine that. 

I wold at least follow them around waiting for eggs.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I can just imagine seeing someone holding a basket following a stray chicken around, waiting for them to pop out an egg! Good one Austin!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> i can just imagine seeing someone holding a basket following a stray chicken around, waiting for them to pop out an egg! Good one austin!


he he he :d


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> I can just imagine seeing someone holding a basket following a stray chicken around, waiting for them to pop out an egg! Good one Austin!


I would do it to. I'm patient.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Lol this is too funny. "Where you get these eggs from?" "Ummm.. I stalked a chicken on the street till it layed one" but I'm sure no one would mind you doing that either hahh


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I would hope not, but it would be obvious what I was doing as I would be wearing a chef hat and carrying a frying pan.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Austin said:


> I would hope not, but it would be obvious what I was doing as I would be wearing a chef hat and carrying a frying pan.


HE HE HE & i would be the one putting firewood in the BBQ pit
all ready to lite er up


----------

